

Ask HN: Would you want to know more about teenagers? - dkoubsky

Hello HN,<p>My name is David, I&#x27;m turning 16 soon and wondering if product makers would like to know more about my age group. I&#x27;m wondering because I feel that little is known about us and making an effort to knowing more could be difficult. I&#x27;m considering putting a site up where makers could ask questions about my demographic to better tailor products to us. I&#x27;m not sure whether or not this would be a valuable product.<p>I sit at an interesting intersection. I live outside of the valley yet I know a lot (enough) about it. Obviously, I also know about being a teenager. With these qualities in mind, I feel I can answer any questions you would have if you wanted to build a product for younger users.<p>Any questions&#x2F;comments&#x2F;suggestions would be appreciated.
======
tixocloud
From a marketing perspective, I think it's a great idea to be able to connect
directly with teenagers. Aside from legal issues, the some of the important
things on marketers minds are what do teenagers like and how can we convince
them to buy products. If you can take all that information and bundle it up
into a report, that would be really useful.

------
ThomPete
Stay in school Make a website/mailing list where you ask young people
questions that are of interest to older people.

I would sign up for that.

~~~
dkoubsky
I was thinking of doing something like this. What about a forum type site
where older people could directly ask us questions?

~~~
ThomPete
No you should develop a method that allow you to get things out of people. And
one to figure out what they are talking about.

------
purans
I was wondering what's the most common and frequently bought product in your
age group?

~~~
dkoubsky
That's a tough one. As you probably know, we all have phones (mostly iPhones)
In terms of things that aren't electronic it gets tough. Shoes are a common
place to spend money as is most other clothing. I would say apps and downloads
are another big thing. To tell you the truth though, nothing really sticks out
to me as the #1 best seller.

~~~
purans
Thanks

------
J_Darnley
Stay in school, be it academic or technical.

